# Ultimate dog breed?



## henri perry (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello guys. I am new to this forum so don't jump on me for asking this question. I don't know what people are like on this forum so excuse me if my question is obnoxious and irrelevant. So when I'm scouring through YouTube I come across videos like "Best Guard Dogs", "Best Protection Dogs", "Most Ferocious Dogs" etc underneath the videos I sometimes watch on puppies and other animal related videos. But sometimes i click on these videos for curiosity. Everyone of these videos has pretty much the same generic dogs in the video ie Rottweiler, German Shepard, Doberman, Pitbull etc. But I was just curious what is the ultimate top 5 dog breeds for personal protection and guarding if we are consider Speed, Stamina, Energy, Agility, Endurance, Power, Intimidation, Alphaness, Companionship, Loyalty, Intelligence, Athleticism, Strength and Jumping ability? And coming from the highest quality champion lines? Then giving an educated answer with knowledge and research then just calling upon generic breeds like the Doberman, Rottweiler, German Shepard etc. Because there are so many breeds people don't take consideration of or know anything about like the Corso, Presa, Dogo, De Bordeaux, Akita, Boerboel, Bullmastiff, Bully, Kangal, Tosa, Malinois, Schnauzer etc. I hope my question is viable and I know it might be controversial as there are so many fantastic dogs around but it will be interesting to see what everyone thinks. ) p.s sorry for any spelling and grammar mistakes if there are any.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

henri perry said:


> Hello guys. I am new to this forum so don't jump on me for asking this question. I don't know what people are like on this forum so excuse me if my question is obnoxious and irrelevant. So when I'm scouring through YouTube I come across videos like "Best Guard Dogs", "Best Protection Dogs", "Most Ferocious Dogs" etc underneath the videos I sometimes watch on puppies and other animal related videos. But sometimes i click on these videos for curiosity. Everyone of these videos has pretty much the same generic dogs in the video ie Rottweiler, German Shepard, Doberman, Pitbull etc. But I was just curious what is the ultimate top 5 dog breeds for personal protection and guarding if we are consider Speed, Stamina, Energy, Agility, Endurance, Power, Intimidation, Alphaness, Companionship, Loyalty, Intelligence, Athleticism, Strength and Jumping ability? And coming from the highest quality champion lines? Then giving an educated answer with knowledge and research then just calling upon generic breeds like the Doberman, Rottweiler, German Shepard etc. Because there are so many breeds people don't take consideration of or know anything about like the Corso, Presa, Dogo, De Bordeaux, Akita, Boerboel, Bullmastiff, Bully, Kangal, Tosa, Malinois, Schnauzer etc. I hope my question is viable and I know it might be controversial as there are so many fantastic dogs around but it will be interesting to see what everyone thinks. ) p.s sorry for any spelling and grammar mistakes if there are any.


 
Definitely the Giant Poodle


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

henri perry said:


> Hello guys. I am new to this forum so don't jump on me for asking this question. I don't know what people are like on this forum so excuse me if my question is obnoxious and irrelevant. So when I'm scouring through YouTube I come across videos like "Best Guard Dogs", "Best Protection Dogs", "Most Ferocious Dogs" etc underneath the videos I sometimes watch on puppies and other animal related videos. But sometimes i click on these videos for curiosity. Everyone of these videos has pretty much the same generic dogs in the video ie Rottweiler, German Shepard, Doberman, Pitbull etc. But I was just curious what is the ultimate top 5 dog breeds for personal protection and guarding if we are consider Speed, Stamina, Energy, Agility, Endurance, Power, Intimidation, Alphaness, Companionship, Loyalty, Intelligence, Athleticism, Strength and Jumping ability? And coming from the highest quality champion lines? Then giving an educated answer with knowledge and research then just calling upon generic breeds like the Doberman, Rottweiler, German Shepard etc. Because there are so many breeds people don't take consideration of or know anything about like the Corso, Presa, Dogo, De Bordeaux, Akita, Boerboel, Bullmastiff, Bully, Kangal, Tosa, Malinois, Schnauzer etc. I hope my question is viable and I know it might be controversial as there are so many fantastic dogs around but it will be interesting to see what everyone thinks. ) p.s sorry for any spelling and grammar mistakes if there are any.


The Mal #1 for sure. It's deployed with police and military all over the world. Dutchie #2 just a brindle mal imo. maybe a it more emotional in it's work. GSD #3 also a classic working dog with police and military. and just fillin the rest with any of the other Belgium shepherds (perhaps put them above the GSD). I've had multiple presa (still have 1) and have worked with corso, boerboel, bandog, and a few of the other bully alternative breeds. They can't come close to the versatility of the top 5 I mentioned. They may have their place, but they are limited. Usually, people that try to argue how great they are try to use "natural ability and aggression" as their measuring stick. I think this is because they have limited training ability themselves or they know that high level training can breakdown a weaker dog once control is applied to behaviors. Which, hello, that's a requirement if the dog is doing any actual "work". 

Now let the flaming begin, lol.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm not sure what you're asking. My ultimate dog or just The Ultimate Dog, based on your list of desired qualities? 

There's a reason the 'generic breeds' are so common. (That'd be because they can actually do the work required of them)

Also could you define Alphaness for me?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Any question is viable. However, the answer received isn't always so.

Why is this worth pondering? Who cares what anyone else thinks. Hint: there is a search feature on this forum that will offer you some previous responses to work with if all you are is curious about the matter.

But you have inspired me to ask a question of my own. I wonder of the men who are members on this forum and have comb overs, what are the top 5 (best) hairsprays to hold that mess in place?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> I wonder of the men who are members on this forum and have comb overs, what are the top 5 (best) hairsprays to hold that mess in place?


I knew a guy who was fond of the adhesive spray that was used on cars. Easy to apply, easy to color and held up under anything.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Henri, please don't forget your intro here http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/


Thank you.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sarah Platts said:


> I knew a guy who was fond of the adhesive spray that was used on cars. Easy to apply, easy to color and held up under anything.


Interesting. 

See my eye doctor has this turbin of red hair, comb over and around, madness going on and I've always wondered what held it in place. I'm not exaggerating about that either. If I could find a way to sneak a picture you'd see and wonder too. 

When I see him I've found that it's a good exercise in controlling my ability to focus. Just as my mind wanders to a sudden and massive gust of wind and just what might happen on days like that. Maybe he wears a hat?

Maybe it's a trick and the hair is really a hat? :-k


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> I knew a guy who was fond of the adhesive spray that was used on cars. Easy to apply, easy to color and held up under anything.


Better yet that stuff you spray on skin when you get a cut. AEROSOL SPRAY ON SKIN☺


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Interesting.
> 
> See my eye doctor has this turbin of red hair, comb over and around, madness going on and I've always wondered what held it in place. I'm not exaggerating about that either. If I could find a way to sneak a picture you'd see and wonder too.
> 
> ...


All I can picture is Donald Trump only with red hair. Am I close?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> All I can picture is Donald Trump only with red hair. Am I close?


No. It's much, much worse. 

It's quite a curious thing as well. It's hard to look away from and so strange it might just qualify for the 8th wonder of the world. Imagine a small red turban of hair all coiled up on a head and neatly held in place with something. But what, oh what could that something be?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> No. It's much, much worse.
> 
> It's quite a curious thing as well. It's hard to look away from and so strange it might just qualify for the 8th wonder of the world. Imagine a small red turban of hair all coiled up on a head and neatly held in place with something. But what, oh what could that something be?


"Much much worse" than Trump's 'do is beyond my brain capacity. :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> "Much much worse" than Trump's 'do is beyond my brain capacity. :lol:


Evidently out of the realm of the internet photo files as well. I couldn't find anything comparable.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Some yrs ago there was a guy that worked the jewelry counter at a Target store here. High dollar stuff huh!

Anyway he had the comb over to beat all comb overs......and yup, it was red.

I'll bet if he straightened it out he had a couple of feet of hair. 

The wife always said she always wanted to smack the top of his head just to watch it shatter like glass. 

We figured he used a can of clear lacquer a day to hold that thing in place.

My choice for comb over control is a bit of spit on the hand just like mom used to control my colick. :-o :-&

I've always told the wife if I get to a comb over I'm gonna shave my bumpy, scarred up head.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

henri perry said:


> Hello guys. I am new to this forum so don't jump on me for asking this question. I don't know what people are like on this forum so excuse me if my question is obnoxious and irrelevant. So when I'm scouring through YouTube I come across videos like "Best Guard Dogs", "Best Protection Dogs", "Most Ferocious Dogs" etc underneath the videos I sometimes watch on puppies and other animal related videos. But sometimes i click on these videos for curiosity. Everyone of these videos has pretty much the same generic dogs in the video ie Rottweiler, German Shepard, Doberman, Pitbull etc. But I was just curious what is the ultimate top 5 dog breeds for personal protection and guarding if we are consider Speed, Stamina, Energy, Agility, Endurance, Power, Intimidation, Alphaness, Companionship, Loyalty, Intelligence, Athleticism, Strength and Jumping ability? And coming from the highest quality champion lines? Then giving an educated answer with knowledge and research then just calling upon generic breeds like the Doberman, Rottweiler, German Shepard etc. Because there are so many breeds people don't take consideration of or know anything about like the Corso, Presa, Dogo, De Bordeaux, Akita, Boerboel, Bullmastiff, Bully, Kangal, Tosa, Malinois, Schnauzer etc. I hope my question is viable and I know it might be controversial as there are so many fantastic dogs around but it will be interesting to see what everyone thinks. ) p.s sorry for any spelling and grammar mistakes if there are any.


cant judge or rate any "breed" really in my opinion, unless it is a very small rare type breed in the pocket of some foreign country working on a farm or something...

have to go by the individual specimens and families in most cases.

also coming from what type of champion lines? champions of what?

I still say that there is probably some Rottweiler sitting on someones patio as a pet that could be the toughest dog out there.and nobody will ever know it 

your question is too broad, to many variables of what you want "graded" and many are irrelevant for most Protection or Guard Dog applications...


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

best guard/protection dog we ever had was a field-type Irish Setter. Smart and tough.


----------

